# The tire discussion....



## ldc30 (Jan 19, 2019)

I know i know its an ever ongoing subject i just want to know if anyone has experience with the kumho road venture at51, atturo trailblade xt, or mastercraft courser axt? Particularly regarding plowing snow? Thanks in advance


----------



## ldc30 (Jan 19, 2019)

12 ram 2500, 285/70/17 tires on stock rims nothing special i use the truck for everyday travel work plowing etc...im looking to try a new brand of tires and these are a few i have no experience with


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the kumho and the mastercraft 
Both seem to be popular


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Basically any snow rated studded tire with deep lugs is what works best. After that it comes down to cost.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

The mastercraft axt is a nice all-terrain tire. However, it is not going to be as good as an actual snow tire.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Might want to take a look at the Mastercraft CXT's.

NYH1.


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

I put Falken wildPeak at 3 on mine like them so far


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

ldc30 said:


> 12 ram 2500, 285/70/17 tires on stock rims nothing special i use the truck for everyday travel work plowing etc...im looking to try a new brand of tires and these are a few i have no experience with


A guy that I work with runs the AT51's on his G3 Ram and likes them, but at the same time he was coming from a bald set of Firestone tires, so of course the Kumho's offer better traction, haha!
I am running the Falken Wild Peak A/T3W's on my G4 and have been impressed with the traction. They're not much to speak of on ice, but any studless, non-dedicated-winter tire is just going to spin on ice anyway.


----------



## ldc30 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for the input everyone! I have run many different tires in the past some successful some not, i like the idea of the crossovers hence why i was looking at the atturo xts, i did look into the mastercraft cxt as well. Also liked the wildpeaks as well. I guess i have some time and thinking to do. I would do a snow tire if it wasnt goong to be used year round but whatever i put on will stay on so thats pretty much out of question.

Past tires in order of my top to worst
1. Kanati mud hog
2. Cooper doscoverer at3
3. Starfire sf510
4. General grabber at2 (currently on the truck)
5. Firestone deatination mt
6. Yoko geolander at g015


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

ldc30 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone! I have run many different tires in the past some successful some not, i like the idea of the crossovers hence why i was looking at the atturo xts, i did look into the mastercraft cxt as well. Also liked the wildpeaks as well. I guess i have some time and thinking to do. I would do a snow tire if it wasnt goong to be used year round but whatever i put on will stay on so thats pretty much out of question.
> 
> Past tires in order of my top to worst
> 1. Kanati mud hog
> ...


Did your Grabbers cup all to hell? I had a set on a Nissan Hardbody back about 10 years ago and they had great traction, but after about 20k they got all choppy and were unbelievably noisy, even with rotating them every oil change (5k)


----------



## ldc30 (Jan 19, 2019)

Just an afterthought....i like the general grabbers but the reason they are so far down the list is they only are gonna last about 15.000miles they did great in snow but sucked on ice hard pack snow and mud. I would try the atx or x3 but price is crazy if they wont last long


----------



## ldc30 (Jan 19, 2019)

Noelie84 said:


> Did your Grabbers cup all to hell? I had a set on a Nissan Hardbody back about 10 years ago and they had great traction, but after about 20k they got all choppy and were unbelievably noisy, even with rotating them every oil change (5k)


They didnt cup they actually wore very evenly but just didnt last long at all


----------



## ldc30 (Jan 19, 2019)

This is the link to my grabber review (not the beat i know) but just proff how quickly they wore


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

The Mastercraft cxt is a nice commercial traction all-terrain


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

ldc30 said:


> They didnt cup they actually wore very evenly but just didnt last long at all


Interesting. I could probably have gotten 30K out of mine (still not awesome) if they hadn't cupped so badly.


----------

